# WWII Schwinn DX "Military Bike"



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 1, 2012)

Just an FYI, this guy from Australia is selling a bike he claims is a U.S. Military issued DX and claims that "the moderator" at my site has confirmed it as some kind of war era bike, www.VintageSchwinn.com, "The bike has been confirmed as original (IE in writing) by the moderator of www.vintageschwinn.com" - I have NEVER spoken to this individual, I have NEVER confirmed anything in writing, and I KNOW NOTHING about military bikes, period.  Just wanted that clear so that nobody threw any money at it.  It's quite interesting that the seller has the listing set up so that you cannot contact him through eBay.  I tried to contact him to request he remove my website from his listing.  What a whacky world.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 1, 2012)

it should probably be added that Schwinn never made a DX for the military during WWII.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 1, 2012)

The link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/26094651832...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1234wt_1270


Wow, just checked out the guy's feedback.  Look at his negatives, he is not a reputable seller to say the least.


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 1, 2012)

- "Previous listing was pulled by eBay"

That's always a good sign.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 2, 2012)

i'm not familiar with ebay rules,but can't you report his ad to ebay?that ad should be pulled again.what an idiot.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Feb 2, 2012)

I have reported him to ebay for a fraudulant listing but ebay only pretends to care about things like that so I doubt anything will be done through them.
However there is always a trail to follow when people put themselves on the net. After a little digging I found a few sites he's a member of including an email address. I have no idea if the email addy is still good but you can give it a try. This person has been engaged in fraudulent activity before and I can tell you that it's no laughing matter. Internet fraud is starting to be taken VERY seriously by many countries and is considered a felony by most.
Another store (no contac info)
http://www.auctiva.com/stores/viewstore2.aspx?id=1526916&page=home
A forum he is not too popular on:
http://www.network54.com/Forum/180748/thread/1312967600/1313011328/Ebay+Seller+Warning
An email address:
milmart@bigpond.com
I'll keep digging but my advice to you is to contact ebay immediately and make sure you follow up with them.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Feb 2, 2012)

I also sent him a message through his ebay guestbook.

Also note that there is a contact member option in the right hand column under member quick links. That link does allow you to contact him but you do have to be signed into your ebay account. I sent him a message from there as well.
http://feedback.ebay.com.au/ws/eBay...-1&de=off&items=25&which=positive&interval=30


----------

